# Bypassing Monsoon AMP



## Keeg0123 (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey,
I'm going to attempt to bypass the monsoon amp that is in my 2004 Jetta, by disconnecting the input and output speaker wires and connecting them together. Has anyone tried this? Does anyone know if it will work? Let me know. Thanks


----------



## pharph (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: Bypassing Monsoon AMP (Keeg0123)*

bump ... i'm curious too!


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: Bypassing Monsoon AMP (Keeg0123)*

I haven't tried it, nor would I! Keep in mind that the Monsoon amp is also the crossovers for the speakers. Therefore, you have 4 sets of speaker wires coming from the headunit and 8 sets going from the amp to the speakers themselves.
I'm not sure what you are hoping to gain








? But if you don't want to use the Monsoon amp, then I would replace everything.


----------



## pharph (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: Bypassing Monsoon AMP (vedubau)*

Does the DD Monsoon stereo have a built-in amp as well, or does it simply send out a signal to the Monsoon amp?


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Bypassing Monsoon AMP (Keeg0123)*

ok... well to answer your question.. yes... it can be done..... but but but!.... u should really think this over... as someone else mentioned... the crosovers for your speakers are built into that amp you want ot get rid of.... so if you do... just know that your going to blow your tweeters in no time, next, i know this isn't a problem for everyone thats done it, but the monsoon speakers have a very weird impedence(ohm rating) which sometimes isn't very happy w/ our aftermarket decks... i would strongly suggest leavingh the monsoon amp as it is... if anyone told you it was bad for your aftermarket head unit or visa versa, they were lying.... the only reason you should want to do this is if you are redoing the whole audio sytem(new amp and speakers) and in that case you really should by using completley new wire.... so what i'm trying to say... is.... DONT' DO IT


----------



## Prince of Persia (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: Bypassing Monsoon AMP (flashback)*

i was testing the speaker wires in the back of my GTI (the green plug that comes from the amp goes tot he speakers) I've identified every speaker except for the rear two tweeters. I have 6 wires left. It would make sense that 4 of them belong to the tweeters (+/- each) and the last 2 would be power/ground, but the chart I am looking at says that three are power and three are ground, which really makes no sense to me, but I don't want to cut anything until i find out more. The other reason I was afraid is that all the other pairs of speakers I located, I found out were sort of twisted around each other as I unwrapped the tape, so they were basically already paired all I had to do was cut the tape back a litte bit (the fabricky stuff). these 6 wires don't have any distinguishable bundled wires like te other speakers.
Can anyone help on this matter?
This is important because It serioulsy seems like I may have 4 lines going in and 6 coming out (of the amp) in which case I only need one crossover instead of 2 (if i had 8 lines comign out). I need to know if it realy is 3 power and 3 ground. Theyre all Red and Brown.


----------

